# Matt's Forex Day Trading Journal



## AussieMatt (4 November 2014)

I have been around the forums here and there and thought it might be worth starting a thread/journal here.

As a background I trade full-time (FX) based in Melbourne and up until recently have primarily swing traded the London/US sessions. 2 weeks ago I decided to move in the direction of day trading asia and first half of London for several reasons.

It made more sense for me to journal trades/ideas/stats over here as I will be active in this session. Its still early days, currently still upping size a little each week.

Any one else trading Asia or FX intraday in general feel free to jump in and share ideas etc.

2 trades so far today, 2 wins waiting for cash rate to get out of the way.

attached 2 weeks of day trading stats will update stats maybe weekly provided I can. will post trades etc maybe some charts. This will all depend on my energy levels as I have an extensive journal elsewhere I will also be updating.

Matt.

If this thread is in the wrong spot feel free to move.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2014)

Hi Matt, since you started this thread in the Forex forum and have indicated that you exclusively trade forex, I have added "Forex" to your thread title in order to make it a little more specific.


----------



## AussieMatt (4 November 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Matt, since you started this thread in the Forex forum and have indicated that you exclusively trade forex, I have added "Forex" to your thread title in order to make it a little more specific.




No problems Joe, yes purely FX Thanks.


----------



## AussieMatt (4 November 2014)

AUDUSD - few min to cash rate, like long on support confirmation off 0.8705's in to Weekend GAP fill, mixed data this morning


----------



## AussieMatt (4 November 2014)

AussieMatt said:


> AUDUSD - few min to cash rate, like long on support confirmation off 0.8705's in to Weekend GAP fill, mixed data this morning




Unchanged my Bias is to find a way long to fill gap


----------



## AussieMatt (4 November 2014)

Pending order set


----------



## Modest (12 November 2014)

AussieMatt said:


> Any one else trading Asia or FX intraday in general feel free to jump in and share ideas etc.




Did you have to make any adjustments to your strategy apart from going intra-day because of the low volume during the Asia session? I find it a frustrating session to trade but I'm still learning.


----------

